# Fanny pack



## Aspen

My commute is 20 miles each way and I don't like using a backpack all that much. Instead of going all out with a rack, has anyone ever tried using a fanny pack? I just want need to carry keys, glasses, have enough room to carry a wind jacket home, and a few other small items. Clothes could be left at work.


----------



## Miiles

I know that MB1 always wears a fanny pack, but I never have.

Since it works for him I'm going to so go for it.


----------



## singlecross

I use a fanny pack... A Mountainsmith Tour... highly recommended.

http://www.mountainsmith.com/products.asp?productId=23&categoryId=4&subCategoryId=3&subCategory2Id=0

singlecross


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I just got one for Christmas. I love it. It's very comfortable - I don't even know it's there. I got mine from Dick's Sporting Goods. They have a web site, but get prepared to get some, ahem, unusual search results.


----------



## BianchiJoe

Try the Reload hip pouch. Messenger bag styling, and I like the accessibility. It holds a multi-tool, tube, C02, spare glasses, cell phone, etc. with ease. The external U-lock holster is an awesome feature.

http://reloadbags.com/bags/list.php?t=accessories


----------



## roadfix

I use a fanny pack quite often when I commute. I have a medium and a large. I also sometimes use a Mountainsmith lumbar pack if I need even more space.
If I need to carry more stuff I bring out my tour bike instead and hang a pannier on one side.


----------



## JCavilia

*Me, too*

I always use one on my commute. I hate riding with anything on my shoulders or upper back. I have a pretty large fanny pack, so it suffices most days (I use panniers once a week to carry in a week's worth of clothes). It has straps on the outside if I need to carry something larger unexpectedly.

I customized my pack with several internal pockets (of lycra), so that each of the essential daily items (wallet, keys, cellphone, PDA, glasses case, watch, etc,) has its own secure slot. That way they don't all bounce around together and are easy to find when I need them, and, more important, I can tell at a glance that I have everything before I head out.

I got mine from Sierra Trading Post, which often has great deals. REI and Campmor are other good online sources.

Another advantage (in winter, when I ride home in the dark) is that it provides a lot of space for reflective material and additional blinky lights, right at drivers' eye level.


----------



## feh

That's what I've used the last two years. I can't stand wearing a backpack, and avoid it if at all possible.

I have a locker & shower at work. On days I don't ride, I do the clothing exchange (clean for dirty). When I do ride, I carry my essentials (cell phone, keys, etc) in a fanny pack, turned around so the pack is on the small of my back.


----------



## Miiles

feh said:


> turned around so the pack is on the small of my back.


They're supposed to go there, not on your front.


----------



## MB1

Jandd X-Large Fanny Packs for us.

Almost never ride without them.


----------



## Miiles

MB1 said:


> Jandd X-Large Fanny Packs for us.
> 
> Almost never ride without them.


I was right! Woo!


----------



## mtbnutty

*Ditto on this bag..*



singlecross said:


> I use a fanny pack... A Mountainsmith Tour... highly recommended.
> 
> http://www.mountainsmith.com/products.asp?productId=23&categoryId=4&subCategoryId=3&subCategory2Id=0
> 
> singlecross


I've been wearing this bag mountain biking and commuting for years and love it. In the winter I like the additional layer of warmth around my core.


----------



## knucklesandwich

I’ve been using that Mountainsmith Tour for a year or two now, and like it much better than my bigger messenger bag. I’m lucky enough to keep all my clothes/shoes at the gym, so on a daily basis, all I carry are riding essentials, socks/underwear, cell/wallet, lunch, and maybe a small notebook. (I also have a Mtnsmith Day, which is sometimes used if I need to carry more than the Tour, but less than my huge bag.)

Having the load (small tho it may be) resting on my lower back and snugged is preferable to it pulling on my shoulder.


----------



## jmlapoint

Have used a JANDD Fanny Pack for years.
Well made and comfortable if your load is fairly light.
All fanny packs, IMO, are uncomfortable aroung belly and hips with a heavy or bulky load.
I even put suspenders on mine, adjust the load, but then I guess it's not a real fanny pack.

LINK to JANDD


----------



## Hollywood

they're pretty comfy and practical. Mine holds my cellular phone too. Easy access!!


----------



## Slim Again Soon

Tell that guy to put a shirt on.


----------



## MTT

Aspen said:


> My commute is 20 miles each way and I don't like using a backpack all that much. Instead of going all out with a rack, has anyone ever tried using a fanny pack? I just want need to carry keys, glasses, have enough room to carry a wind jacket home, and a few other small items. Clothes could be left at work.


I used one a few years back mountain biking. I had a favorite pair of shorts with no pockets, so I used a hip pack. When it is hot out it sure is nice to have the monkey off your back!

MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulRivers

Just an fyi, there are better backpacks for cycling out there, to. Like this one (it comes in blue):
http://detours.us/product_info.php?products_id=110&language=

It uses a mesh panel against your back, along with a curved plastic piece behind it that keeps the backpack from ever pressing against your back so air flows over your back.

Just an fyi - I have a higher end road bike that I'd rather not put a rack on, but sometimes I need to carry stuff, and that's the best solution I found.


----------



## Loraura

I noticed that Ms. MB1 always has one on in the pictures. I tried it for myself this weekend.

LOVE IT.

It's like it's not even there. Now I can wear any cheap wicking shirt, no need for jersey pockets or bike bags.


----------



## PlatyPius

Miiles said:


> They're supposed to go there, not on your front.


hehehehehehehe!

Well, in England, they WOULD go on your front, as that is where your "fanny" is in the UK. (Only applies to females).

(They get a right chuckle out of us Americans calling it a Fanny Pack.)


----------



## Karol B

I sell these and they've been popular with cyclists. They have a leg strap so they can stay at your side. They can also carry a couple 500 mL bottles in the main compartment.

HIP BAGS


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Hey, Mr. Spambot Newbie:

Just wanted you to know that your blatant disregard of the advertising policy on this site has been flagged. Expect removal of your post and a personal banning shortly. If you think your idiotic bag is sellable, then buy a freaking ad. Otherwise, take your junk and get outta here...



Karol B said:


> I sell these and they've been popular with cyclists. They have a leg strap so they can stay at your side. They can also carry a couple 500 mL bottles in the main compartment.
> 
> HIP BAGS


----------



## Karol B

Apologies for breaking the rules! I didn't realize. Sorry.



No Time Toulouse said:


> Hey, Mr. Spambot Newbie:
> 
> Just wanted you to know that your blatant disregard of the advertising policy on this site has been flagged. Expect removal of your post and a personal banning shortly. If you think your idiotic bag is sellable, then buy a freaking ad. Otherwise, take your junk and get outta here...


----------



## duriel

Like a bicyclist is going to want to carry 1000ml of something on one leg, while climbing vail pass..... right!
Those DA's may be buying them, but they are throwing them away after the first ride.


----------

